# Other Pets > Dogs >  Cow dogs rock

## snakesRkewl

My new girl Myla.
Mom is full blue heeler(ACD)
Dad is Australian Shepard/heeler mix.

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (10-09-2009)

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Very cute! With that background she will be a working fool! She'll keep you on your toes! :Very Happy:

----------

snakesRkewl (09-30-2009)

----------


## BuddhaLuv

Myla is absolutely adorable!!! She looks like an innocent little angel. I bet you know otherwise though LOL.

----------

snakesRkewl (09-30-2009)

----------


## lillyorchid

ADORABLE!!!
I think you have her harness on backwards. lol Might be a bit hard to get it on her that way as she gets bigger. For now I'm sure it's fine on that way.  :Smile:

----------

snakesRkewl (09-30-2009)

----------


## snakesRkewl

> ADORABLE!!!
> I think you have her harness on backwards. lol Might be a bit hard to get it on her that way as she gets bigger. For now I'm sure it's fine on that way.


LOL, actually I "had" it on right, my teenager gave her a bath and I didn't notice she put it on like that  :Razz: 
I don't want her to walk backwards  :Razz: 
She's a cow dog through and through, lol, typical nippy, bossy, demanding herding dog, but otherwise lots of fun so far  :Smile:

----------


## snakesRkewl

> Myla is absolutely adorable!!! She looks like an innocent little angel. I bet you know otherwise though LOL.


She's into everything, digging, chewing, tearing paper up, lol, and generally being a butt.
Luckily I'm a homebody and have lots of time to mold her into a good family dog.
Cow dogs take some extra work that other dogs don't NEED, as in controlling the herding instinct, and wow does she ever have that.
Without keeping that in check and teaching them how far they can go, and constantly re-enforcing that line, they can end up biting/nipping every child or stranger that enters their domain.
Once they become adults though you'd be hard pressed to find a more loyal dog.

----------


## MattU

Cute little thing! I had an Aussie for about ten years, AWESOME dog. He would constantly herd the cattle on our property

----------

snakesRkewl (10-11-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Me too!!!! Yours looks like a cutie!!  :Good Job: 

This is my little sister's dog. If you thought your cow dog was a mutt!.....Her name is Knockout, she's blue healer, beagle, rat terrier! (OLD picture) 



Knockout's favorite thing to do! It's always amazing to get a dog that is bred so heavily for a certain job that you don't have to teach them they just know! One day I was fighting my horse to get in the trailer-for two hours as usual, she pulled me down and ran over me. I started crying and out of nowhere Knockout started biting my horse's hocks and chased her right in the trailer! It was amazing!

----------

snakesRkewl (10-11-2009)

----------


## snakesRkewl

That is a kewl looking cow dog mutt, lol.

Myla was so easy to teach fetch to it amazed me, she does it with a passion.


I've caught her more than once sleeping in her food bowl, lol.

----------


## Neal

My dad has a full blooded blue heeler. He loves him, and that dog loves my dad with a passion. Not to mention he never had to house train it, and he doesn't use the restroom in the house.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

That is so awesome that someone else has cow dogs!!!! YES they totally ROCK!! I had my first ACD years ago. A blue named Bandit. Ever since then i was hooked.

 Here are my 2 now. Both pure blood Australian cattle dogs. Radar, my blue heeler, came from the ACD rescue here in IL, and Kain, the red heeler, came from a rescue in IN.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Oh and did you know if your dog is an ACD & Australian shepard mix its considered a Texas heeler? They actually breed them that way and sell them as texas heelers. It captures all the best of both breeds but tones down the dogs attitude and wild behaviour from the Dingo in their blood. I almost wish my 2 were a mix LOL! Especially the red. He's absolutely CRAZY & mean as hell! Radar on the other hand is just a big baby. Protective but nothing but a baby once he meets you. 

So now you can tell everyone your have a texas heeler!  :Very Happy:

----------

snakesRkewl (10-11-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> That is a kewl looking cow dog mutt, lol.
> 
> Myla was so easy to teach fetch to it amazed me, she does it with a passion.
> 
> 
> I've caught her more than once sleeping in her food bowl, lol.


Lol she is a neat looking mutt! My mom is so funny, she loves that dog to death and she always worried people think she's the ugliest dog ever! She always asks "is Knockout hideous?"  :ROFL:  NO! She's cute! 

You're pup is so cute!!! It is amazing how easy they are to train. Knockout is so happy to do tricks for us. You'll have a blast teaching that dog how to do things. They are SMART. 

I used to drive a Geo Tracker when I was in high school and the horn would work when they car was off and the horn was really easy to push. If I left Knockout in the car and when in a store she would STAND on the horn till I came out and as soon as I turned around she was honking again! People in the store would say "what on earth is that person's problem!" Then I would sheepishly say "uh....that's my dog....."  :sploosh:

----------

snakesRkewl (10-11-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Oh and did you know if your dog is an ACD & Australian shepard mix its considered a Texas heeler? They actually breed them that way and sell them as texas heelers. It captures all the best of both breeds but tones down the dogs attitude and wild behaviour from the Dingo in their blood. I almost wish my 2 were a mix LOL! Especially the red. He's absolutely CRAZY & mean as hell! Radar on the other hand is just a big baby. Protective but nothing but a baby once he meets you. 
> 
> So now you can tell everyone your have a texas heeler!


Lol yeah I'm planning to get a healer mix some day when I do get one. The blue healer mixes are awesome, they keep the best qualities of the blue healer! You're ACDs are the CUTEST!

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (10-13-2009),snakesRkewl (10-11-2009)

----------


## snakesRkewl

> Oh and did you know if your dog is an ACD & Australian shepard mix its considered a Texas heeler? They actually breed them that way and sell them as texas heelers. It captures all the best of both breeds but tones down the dogs attitude and wild behaviour from the Dingo in their blood. 
> 
> So now you can tell everyone your have a texas heeler!


Awesome, I did not know that.
Well I'm glad something toned her down, hahah, she's go go go, then sleep sleep sleep, lol.
She is such a typical heeler, very funny dog at times.
She's a nipper big time, we are working on teaching her "no bite" and she is doing very well with it.
Toys, toys and more toys are the key to keeping her busy.
She has plenty of chew up toys, and so far no chewed up people things, no chewed up couch, etc.
This dog has so much play in her it's crazy, but I love it, and knew what I was getting into, and have a nice yard and secluded area off street so she has tons of room to do her thing.
A handy shovel is a necessity with cow dogs, man do they love to dig  :Razz: 

I never get enough of the different kewl patterns the acd's have, including yours, I just love em.

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (10-13-2009)

----------


## bobbittle

This is an old picture but it's my Blue Heeler girl, Chloe.

She was actually diagnosed with EIC over the summer, popped up after 5 years of dormancy, so she's usually relegated to the house unless I can be out with her.

----------


## mainbutter

at first I thought this was a thread about "cowdawgs", which are a custom fishing lure made from combining two commercially available musky lures: a "double cowgirl" and a "bulldawg"

then I realized this wasn't my fishing forum.

Cute dog pics!  :Very Happy:

----------

snakesRkewl (10-11-2009)

----------


## snakesRkewl

LOL, fishing is good, 
fishing the Northwest is awesome, 
but having your cow dog fishing partner with you = priceless

----------


## mainbutter

I've always wanted a dog for a fishing buddy to take with me.

Someday I'll have the time and space for one  :Smile:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Thanks for all the complements! I love any dog that has ACD in it. Sometimes the cutest ones are the mixes. It is cool the differences they can all have in colors and pattern. My radar's tail is white with little black spots all over it. It doesnt even look like it belongs to him. And his ears are unusually large. Definately not breed standard but i think the ones that look a little different are the best looking ones! Your little black n white heeler mix is the cutest! I bet if you taped her ears (or just one) you could get them to stand up in a couple weeks if shes still young enough. You can usually train the ears of a heeler mix to stand up if you start taping them before they are 10 to 12 weeks old. Then you never know. One of her ears might just stand up on its own. 

Energy and playfulness is an understatement with these guys! You will get tired of playing ball or frisbee long before your dog does LOL! But they sure are a blast to have around  :Very Happy:

----------


## snakesRkewl

With a heavy heart I have to report Myla passed away this morning from water on the heart.
Congestive heart failure took her very suddenly, as even last night she seemed fine and spunky.
Devastated to say the least.....

----------


## Calift

Oh my!! I am SO sorry to hear that news.....you and your family are definitely in my thoughts  :Sad:  :Sad:   I know how painful it is so suddenly lose a pet.... hope things look up for you!

----------

snakesRkewl (10-17-2009)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

WHAT?!??! OMG that completely sucks! You get all excited about getting your first cow dog and this happens? Oh id be ready to hurt someone.

I am so sorry about your loss. Ive lost pets but i cant imagine how heart wrenching it would be to lose a new puppy. I know how fast one can become completely attached to & in love with any new baby.

My only advice to you when you're ready to find another one is to look an petfinder.com Do a search for australian cattle dog. Thats where i found out about the ACD rescue near me. There are always PLENTY in need of homes on there. Lots of adorable mixes too. Keep us updated if you decide to get another one.

----------

snakesRkewl (10-19-2009)

----------


## snakesRkewl

> There are always PLENTY in need of homes on there. Lots of adorable mixes too. Keep us updated if you decide to get another one.


Thanks, yeah it's been hard but we are coping.
I am not sure how soon I can do this again, but will definitely look into the ACD rescue next time.

----------


## DragonBallz

I am so sorry for your loss.
If it is any consolation, she is now chasing cattle in heaven.

----------

snakesRkewl (10-29-2009)

----------


## snakesRkewl

> I am so sorry for your loss.
> If it is any consolation, she is now chasing cattle in heaven.


Thank you

----------

